# Prop Recommendations: Hell's Bay Professional/Yamaha F70



## hferrell87

DBStoots said:


> What are folks running on this rig?


Not running a Professional, but a Waterman 18' with F70. Have a 14 pitch, 3 blade powertec and hitting right at 6,200 rpms fully pinned @ 39.7 mph. Hole shot is awesome for a 3 blade and top end is plenty fast!


----------



## DBStoots

hferrell87 said:


> Not running a Professional, but a Waterman 18' with F70. Have a 14 pitch, 3 blade powertec and hitting right at 6,200 rpms fully pinned @ 39.7 mph. Hole shot is awesome for a 3 blade and top end is plenty fast!


Thanks. I'm thinking I may need to drop the pitch a little, but I'm interested in what others are running.


----------



## hferrell87

DBStoots said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking I may need to drop the pitch a little, but I'm interested in what others are running.


What is the current prop and max rpms you're turning?


----------



## DBStoots

hferrell87 said:


> What is the current prop and max rpms you're turning?


The prop that came with the F70 and the skiff is a PowerTech SRD3, 3 blade stainless. 11.25" diameter. 16" pitch. 20 degrees rake. Right hand rotation. PowerTech says it is the best "all purpose prop". But, seems like the engine is working pretty hard and not generating more than 5000-5200 RMPS at WOT. And, the hole shot is not very good at all. I have a jack plate on the boat, and played around a little bit yesterday trying the hole shot with then engine at different heights, different trims, etc. I'm thinking I should try other props.


----------



## sjrobin

DB,
My 2015 Pro/tiller has a F60 with a Power tech SCB3R12PYS50. Atlas Micro. That prop size is perfect for the skiff. Excellent hole hole shot 35 mph at the top end no tach. I have 60 hours on the skiff. This prop was specified by the guys at HB. I trust them to spec the correct prop size for the skiffs they build. I have already purchased a spare. Don't fool around with other props, call HB. For best hole shot, trim tabs all the way down and cavitation plate even with bottom. Mark your jack plate with a permanent marker or piece of tape you can see to set the height.


----------



## hferrell87

DBStoots said:


> The prop that came with the F70 and the skiff is a PowerTech SRD3, 3 blade stainless. 11.25" diameter. 16" pitch. 20 degrees rake. Right hand rotation. PowerTech says it is the best "all purpose prop". But, seems like the engine is working pretty hard and not generating more than 5000-5200 RMPS at WOT. And, the hole shot is not very good at all. I have a jack plate on the boat, and played around a little bit yesterday trying the hole shot with then engine at different heights, different trims, etc. I'm thinking I should try other props.


Where do you live? If close to Central Florida, I'd be happy to let you borrow a Powertec 3 blade 14 pitch prop and see how it performs. 5200 rpms at wide open throttle is about 1,000 rpms too low. I don't have a jackplate on my Waterman, but it does have a slightly elevated transom. Rule of thumb for pitch/rpm's is every pitch size you go down, you gain around 200 rpms. Like previously stated, best bet would be to call HB and have them recommend the perfect prop for whatever application you're using it in. But if close by, I would be happy to slap one of my props on to see any performance changes.


----------



## DBStoots

hferrell87 said:


> Where do you live? If close to Central Florida, I'd be happy to let you borrow a Powertec 3 blade 14 pitch prop and see how it performs. 5200 rpms at wide open throttle is about 1,000 rpms too low. I don't have a jackplate on my Waterman, but it does have a slightly elevated transom. Rule of thumb for pitch/rpm's is every pitch size you go down, you gain around 200 rpms. Like previously stated, best bet would be to call HB and have them recommend the perfect prop for whatever application you're using it in. But if close by, I would be happy to slap one of my props on to see any performance changes.


Thanks a bunch! I'm in SFL. I emailed Paul at Hell's Bay and also have. Friend contacted PowerTech. I'll let everyone know what I find.


----------



## DBStoots

Hell's Bay suggested I try dropping down to a 15 pitch prop (Powertech SCD3R15PYM90) which will provide a better hole shot and higher RPM at WOT. They feel my top speed is good but feel that getting out of the hole will be much better with the 15 pitch. They also said it will be a better prop for heavy loads full of people and gear. Any other thoughts?


----------



## hferrell87

What is your top end speed?


----------



## hferrell87

What is your top end speed and @ what rpm?


----------



## sjrobin

I agree DB, the 15 pitch or even the 14 pitch if your Pro has a lot of accessories, like trolling motor and dual batteries. Try Ferrell's 14 pitch before you buy the 15.


----------



## DBStoots

hferrell87 said:


> What is your top end speed and @ what rpm?


I'll test it more this weekend, but seems to be about 5200 RPMs and 40 MPH.


----------



## hferrell87

DBStoots said:


> I'll test it more this weekend, but seems to be about 5200 RPMs and 40 MPH.


That speed seems too high for that low of rpms, but I could be wrong... If you're truly getting 40 mph, I wouldnt change anything!


----------



## DBStoots

hferrell87 said:


> That speed seems too high for that low of rpms, but I could be wrong... If you're truly getting 40 mph, I wouldnt change anything!


I love the speed--just feel like the acceleration is a problem when moving out of shallow water and trying to get up on plane. I think I'm gonna try the 15" pitch PowerTech this weekend. I'll let everyone know how that works.


----------



## hferrell87

Definitely curious to know how your holeshot improves. The 14 pitch I have will throw you back in your seat, it grips so hard out of the hole.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Dave - I have a very similar set up to your skiff - minus the jack plate. I have power pole, ipilot with 2 batteries in the front, etc.. I'm running a PT SCD3R16PVM90. WOT loaded down with three people, gear, full cooler and full tank is 5900/6000 RPM 36 MPH. With 2 people it will do 37/38 and super light - no trolling motor or batteries I can touch 40 in perfect conditions. No problem with hole shot but it took me some time to learn how to set everything in the right spot (tabs and engine position) Boat jumps up in very shallow. Let's get out on the water together and see if it's just an adjustment issue. All skiffs are different and they have different settings to make them jump up the best. I would imagine our boats should be very close in performance. Also remember that all props have a variance and could be off of what they have stamped. 1/2 a pitch can make a difference.

Joe


----------



## DBStoots

[email protected] said:


> Hey Dave - I have a very similar set up to your skiff - minus the jack plate. I have power pole, ipilot with 2 batteries in the front, etc.. I'm running a PT SCD3R16PVM90. WOT loaded down with three people, gear, full cooler and full tank is 5900/6000 RPM 36 MPH. With 2 people it will do 37/38 and super light - no trolling motor or batteries I can touch 40 in perfect conditions. No problem with hole shot but it took me some time to learn how to set everything in the right spot (tabs and engine position) Boat jumps up in very shallow. Let's get out on the water together and see if it's just an adjustment issue. All skiffs are different and they have different settings to make them jump up the best. I would imagine our boats should be very close in performance. Also remember that all props have a variance and could be off of what they have stamped. 1/2 a pitch can make a difference.
> 
> Joe


So, Joe--you're also running a 16" pitch prop? Wonder how different the two are in terms of rake and otherwise? I think I will try a 4 blade. I'll call before next to see if we can coordinate.


----------



## [email protected]

DBStoots said:


> So, Joe--you're also running a 16" pitch prop? Wonder how different the two are in terms of rake and otherwise? I think I will try a 4 blade. I'll call before next to see if we can coordinate.


Yes it's a 3 blade, from what I have experienced in other boats, when you go to a 4 blade you need to drop down in pitch.


----------



## captain Ryan Booth

hferrell87 said:


> Definitely curious to know how your holeshot improves. The 14 pitch I have will throw you back in your seat, it grips so hard out of the hole.


What exact prop do you run ?

I have waterman with f70 with scd3 blade 16 pitch and get 5600 at 35 and want 6200 for more speed possibly


----------



## captain Ryan Booth

hferrell87 said:


> Not running a Professional, but a Waterman 18' with F70. Have a 14 pitch, 3 blade powertec and hitting right at 6,200 rpms fully pinned @ 39.7 mph. Hole shot is awesome for a 3 blade and top end is plenty fast!



Same boat with trolling motor and batteries re moved with scd 3 blade 16 pitch and I don't get but 35mph at 5600 rpm maybe and out of water is 5800. What exact prop do you run?


----------



## capt_chummy

hferrell87 said:


> Not running a Professional, but a Waterman 18' with F70. Have a 14 pitch, 3 blade powertec and hitting right at 6,200 rpms fully pinned @ 39.7 mph. Hole shot is awesome for a 3 blade and top end is plenty fast!


Which 3 blade powertech are you running? I have the same boat and I am repowering with the F70 need some proping advise.


----------



## captain Ryan Booth

hferrell87 said:


> Not running a Professional, but a Waterman 18' with F70. Have a 14 pitch, 3 blade powertec and hitting right at 6,200 rpms fully pinned @ 39.7 mph. Hole shot is awesome for a 3 blade and top end is plenty fast!



But which prop ? PTR? Scd?


----------



## hferrell87

I am running a Powertec SCD3R14P-YM90


----------



## captain Ryan Booth

hferrell87 said:


> I am running a Powertec SCD3R14P-YM90


Oh ok. I thought you were running a waterman 18 with an f70


----------



## hferrell87

I do not have a jack plate on my Waterman, so keep that in mind when searching for your prop.


----------



## hferrell87

captain Ryan Booth said:


> Oh ok. I thought you were running a waterman 18 with an f70


I am running an F70 on my Waterman 18...


----------



## hferrell87

http://www.ptpropeller.com/content-...owertech_scd3_stainless_propeller_yamaha.html
Here is the exact prop spec sheet from Powertech.


----------



## capt_chummy

hferrell87 said:


> http://www.ptpropeller.com/content-...owertech_scd3_stainless_propeller_yamaha.html
> Here is the exact prop spec sheet from Powertech.


Thanks for the response, I have heard the F70 is prop sensitive, but I am definitely going to check out the SCD3.


----------



## capt_chummy

Thanks for the response. I am running a jack plate and have heard the F70 is very prop sensitive. I am definitely going to check out the SCD3. I called powertech and they recommended the SWW3 13 pitch for my set up. I discussed it with the dealer and he said they had already done that on a similar skiff with poor performance.


----------



## captain Ryan Booth

capt_chummy said:


> Thanks for the response. I am running a jack plate and have heard the F70 is very prop sensitive. I am definitely going to check out the SCD3. I called powertech and they recommended the SWW3 13 pitch for my set up. I discussed it with the dealer and he said they had already done that on a similar skiff with poor performance.


I have a waterman with and F70 no jack plate. Not needed. And run an scd3r16p 
I am
Going to change to a scd 3 with 14 pitch and a ptr to see which is better! We will be doing research soon trying out props on different boats and if I see something comes up I'll let you known


----------



## DBStoots

captain Ryan Booth said:


> I have a waterman with and F70 no jack plate. Not needed. And run an scd3r16p
> I am
> Going to change to a scd 3 with 14 pitch and a ptr to see which is better! We will be doing research soon trying out props on different boats and if I see something comes up I'll let you known


I'll be interested to read what you experience. I'm running a PowerTech SRD3, 16" pitch. To improve the hole shot, considering dropping down to 15" or 14" pitch on the same prop, or even trying a 4 blade prop.


----------



## hferrell87

I have a 14 Pitch as my spare if anyone wants to borrow to test out... I live in Central Florida...


----------



## commtrd

The prop they put on my new Pro is really marginal for hole shot. I don't think it's gonna work for where I fish the most. It is a PT 3 blade with some weird cupping on it and has not very good hole shot but seems to be OK on top end. Looks like a call to Jack Foreman to try to get something that will make this boat work right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Not trying to be a buzzkill but all these prop questions raise another question. Why not ask a good prop shop what prop is best for your specific boat instead of taking the advice of people with "similar" boats? It is like playing Russian roulette. If you had several of the exact same hull with different owners with different fishing styles and expectations the prop configurations are endless. You have to compromise hole shot for top end and the choice of props is infinite for how you plan on loading the boat and what you want it to do.


----------



## bugslinger

Not to derail the thread here, I just picked up an 01 Pro and wondering if I need to add a jack plate when I do my repower. Is there any reason why this skiff should have one.... I am not running on stupid shallow water. Looking at using the F70 or DF60A Suzuki.


----------

